# A Deaf and Blind Kitty Story with Tips



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

TIPS 'n' TALES on www.AngelScribe.com

Enjoy and learn! Have a blind or deaf or blind and deaf kitty is a joy and inspiration.


----------

